# Samsung SP0411C S-ATA



## club_pranay (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Every1!!
guess what?bad news!!
i just got this Samsung SP0411C S-ATA 40gb hdd.
i did the partitioning by "bootiting", (5gb-f32 + 10gb-ntfs + 23gb-fat32)
i have old samsung 40gb 7200 hdd(on IDE1)
the new hdd works fine as a slave disk

now the problem is when i try to install windows98 or windows ME(making the sata hdd primary and removing old hdd), the setup runs fine, under the hardware search wizard(after first restart), it detects the devices and asks for reboot(second).
Now during the startup logo, the system hangs. if i restart, i am taken to the boot selection menu(normal/safe mode). selecting safe mode, the  computer works fine.

i have tried installing 98/me from many different cd's

what could be the problem?

My sys...
intel P4, Mercury 865gv, 256mb ddr, 
win 98/xp on old hdd works fine(installed using same cd's)

note: no jumpers were given to me with the hdd.
attached: BIOS setup screenshots
also: i am sending this "SOS" from the old hdd, on the same machine.

*img145.exs.cx/img145/3589/sata0setup8ca.th.jpg *img195.exs.cx/img195/3877/standardcmossetup2is.th.jpg *img145.exs.cx/img145/3426/featuressetup4im.th.jpg *img145.exs.cx/img145/4259/advancedsetup3ep.th.jpg


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm, your BIOS settings look OK to me. And SATA has no jumpers for you to worry about, so thats OK too. But when it comes to the hard disk itself, its just that since the setup initializes and copies files right, and you have a problem at the startup splash screen, that I am bit worried about the hard disk itself. 

First of all, make sure you unplug every unnecessary device from the computer.  Try to rerun setup with just the keyboard, mouse and monitor basics. If that fails then download and run Spinrite and try to do a HDD diag with the Samsung Drive Tools provided with your disk or using a third party software such as Norton Disk Doctor or from the tools on the Ultimate Boot CD (available on previous Digit DVDs).

If your drive fails the tests, then you know what to do. However, if it passes, then boot off the Windows XP CD, go to the Recovery Console and enter
chkdsk <X>: /p /r 
where <x> are the partitions on the hard disk.

If this still fails, then open up the computer, remove everything but the basics, pull out the sound card, the modem, the NIC, the video card (only if you have an onboard video solution) and then try re-running setup. All of this should get you up and running.


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 23, 2005)

the tests r all normal (chkdsk in xp cd, HUTIL.EXE from samsung site)

i tried installing Xp..... it did!!! working perfect.

how come 98, me giving same problem and Xp going smooth as anything?
i unplugged all network cables, disabled sound, lan, etc on motherboard, and installed ME...same problem... 
while booting me, i opted for step by step confirmation option.. it hangs after loading mouse drv.
*img236.exs.cx/img236/5892/00005259xs.th.jpg
HELP!!!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 23, 2005)

Do something, the next time you run the Step by Step confirmation option, select not to load the mouse driver and see if it loads. If it doesn't and gets caught up on some other file, then re-run the Step by step procedure and continue to load only the Windows drivers. If the computer hangs only on that particular vxd file, then most probably thats just corrupt and would need to be replaced from a known good source. Do let me know how it turns out.


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 23, 2005)

it hangs at the same point even if i dont load the mouse driver.

and btw, file chances of file corruption is very less as the file gets corrupt every time i format and install the os and this happens for both 98 and me.

well, i am arranging an extra hdd. i'll try to install the os on that one. this will make things a bit more clear.

ya 1 more thing. is it anything to do with the type of boot disk i am using?
i mean some times the DOS  in the (original OEM WIN98se)boot disk misbehaves(strange characters).

thanx
------


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 28, 2005)

i got another hdd from my frnd's pc, and win98 and me, installed perfectly on them.that means there's something wrong with the HDD.
man! Samsung data storage products r freaking me out!!!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm, I thought the drive cleared the tests.  If they clear the tests, that usually means the drive is indeed working within accepted parameters. Weird! Well, you can always toss the disk and get a new one and see if works on that. Hmm, I dont know but maybe a low-level format would definitely help. Do that first, if that too refuses to work, you can always return the disk for a replacement. Or better yet, if its new, replace it anyway.


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 29, 2005)

i have done delete partition>new partition>format around 15 or 20 times

but that took less than 5 secs(bootit-ing)

i'll try formating with dos(format.exe)


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 29, 2005)

No, no, I meant a low level format. Check this thread for more information, the format.exe command from DOS is still a high level format.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15105


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 30, 2005)

thank you so much enoonmai!!!
i did llf and now the os installs, it gives a msg  that there's some 32-bit driver compatibality issues and the setup resumes, everything ok now!!

thanx once again!!!!
you are indeed a "trusted member".


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

You're welcome, and just to be sure, turn on SMART monitoring in the BIOS and also make sure you run programs like SpeedFan
*www.almico.com/speedfan.php
to monitor your SMART values. I dont trust Samsung products that much these days.


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 30, 2005)

still not right man!!
 whenever i boot to 98 it gives this error
*img124.exs.cx/img124/5766/00005620zv.th.jpg

and shuts down

when i restart i go to boot selection menu(safe mode and all)
i select normal, and everything is normal
and it shows some errors in system devices window like some error with primary IDE dual fifo and stuff like that.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

Grrr, it looks like there's either a serious error with either your computer or your motherboard. Get your hard disk changed first thing, dump it back on the dealer's head and get a replacement. That does it, I totally hate Samsung products now.


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 31, 2005)

i'll get it changed. i know, they wont agree on refund.

i think, when other hdd's are working fine, then this new sata only has gone crazy. i wish i had gone for seagate or maxtor


----------



## club_pranay (Apr 27, 2005)

HDD changed!
but problem still there..
i have checked all the hardware(CPU,RAM, all cables everything) and have finaly rounded off to the SATA components on my motherboard. going to kobian care within a day or two. 

thanx enoonmai for your help!!


----------

